

ShowHN: delight.io - playback user interaction on your native iOS apps - thomaspun
http://delight.io

======
hkyeti
Interesting. Could be VERY useful if it works well. What's the performance hit
when running the SDK though?

~~~
thomaspun
Do we work well for you? :)

It really depends on the application. Your users shouldn't really see any
visible performance difference.

------
benliong
Very interesting, could be huge, as big as testflightapp is nowadays for iOS
dev. Bravo.

~~~
thomaspun
Thanks Ben! Did you have a chance to try us out?

------
hisaltesse
I see a serious privacy concern especially if the user does not opt-in or
agrees to this. User input should not be recorded this way without user's
consent. There is too much private info that could be viewed here.

~~~
thomaspun
We have full privacy control. The developer can decide what gets recorded or
not. Check out our sample project and note how we mark the password field
private (including the keystrokes).

<https://github.com/delightio/ios>

------
danielamitay
Does this use method swizzling? There doesn't seem to be any hook-ins to any
views.

~~~
thomaspun
Hi Daniel, Yup. We used method swizzling. I noticed you are an iOS dev as
well. Have you had a chance to integrate Delight yet? We would love to hear
your thoughts and experience with us. Thomas

------
keizng
gonna give this a go. recommended by simon!

